# driving schools



## GBX330ci (Nov 6, 2002)

Can anyone suggest a good racing/driving school? Doesn't need to be with my car. Have done a skip barber driving school and a bertile roos formula school as well. Was thinking about doing the Skip Barber racing school w/ the mx-5 cup cars but was wondering if anyone has any other suggestion. Goin to do the driving school thru bmwcca too but that wont be until next summer. Thanks guys!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

GBX330ci said:


> Can anyone suggest a good racing/driving school? Doesn't need to be with my car. Have done a skip barber driving school and a bertile roos formula school as well. Was thinking about doing the Skip Barber racing school w/ the mx-5 cup cars but was wondering if anyone has any other suggestion. Goin to do the driving school thru bmwcca too but that wont be until next summer. Thanks guys!


I have driven the spec Miatas at LRP several times.
They are really great track cars and a blast to drive. Tons of grip and very predictable. Be aware that Lime Rock will be closed for repaving for the month of June. You may want to scehcul a class after July 4th on the newly resurfaced track.

CA


----------



## GBX330ci (Nov 6, 2002)

captainaudio said:


> I have driven the spec Miatas at LRP several times.
> They are really great track cars and a blast to drive. Tons of grip and very predictable. Be aware that Lime Rock will be closed for repaving for the month of June. You may want to scehcul a class after July 4th on the newly resurfaced track.
> 
> CA


did you do it thru skip barbar also? If so, which school did you do?


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

GBX330ci said:


> did you do it thru skip barbar also? If so, which school did you do?


I have taken a number of Skip Barber classes.
I started with the Dodge two day driving school (this was when Dodge was a sponsor - now it is Miata). I took that course twice. I then took a few car control Clinics (I try to do 2 or 3 of those every year). I have taken the two day racing school 3 times and the advanced 2 day racing school twice. 
Now I do lapping days and car control clinics.

I have not taken the Skip Barber MX5 cup class. I have driven Spec Miatas with the Lime Rock Club.


----------



## swing0r (Jun 1, 2008)

I did the Richard Petty experience at daytona race track in florida. It was a thrill, first was nascar school then your chance to shine and drive a nascar around the track, i believe 16 laps if my memory serves right, was a few years ago. I tell you going 150+ into the banks was pretty intimidating, as they are 3 stories high and at a 31 degree angle, but after a few laps you get the hang of it. To be honest the hardest part was pulling into pit row and down shifting, have to be carefull to bring your rpms low or the back end will whip right around due to the power.


----------

